# New guy in wales



## Wayno666 (May 11, 2014)

Hi guys and girls, I've just joined today, hope to learn some new things and get chatting to you all soon


----------



## Riles (May 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (May 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (May 12, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (May 12, 2014)

Welcome bro.....


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (May 16, 2014)

welcome


----------



## GOTGrowth (May 18, 2014)

*Hey welcome!*


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome


----------

